

Ask HN: Any Hacker News Android apps with intent filter to open HN urls? - chambo622

Similar to many reddit apps, I&#x27;m looking for a Hacker News reader app for Android that supports deep-linking URL functionality (click on a http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com link and it opens in the app).  None of the top apps on Google Play seem to have it.  Might just have to write my own :)
======
Zigurd
There is at least one Android client that is open source:
[https://github.com/rickylaishram/Hacker-News-
Android](https://github.com/rickylaishram/Hacker-News-Android)

If that doesn't do it, you can very easily modify it to work.

However, unless you are encountering a lot of HN questions or polls or other
material that is original to HN on other aggregation sites, you really don't
need a client that matches HN urls in an intent filter.

~~~
chambo622
I follow Twitter and Facebook accounts that usually link to a story posted on
HN as well as the link to the discussion page on news.ycombinator.com. Ideally
I want to be able to open that directly in the app.

The HN site is unfortunately not readable on mobile devices.

